# 2011 Door wont stay open



## AjRogue (Jun 22, 2015)

The driver side door will not stay open and I'm tired of having my leg crunched. Does anyone know the cause and what I can do to repair? Does anyone else have these issues, I've only ever seen one post on this and have not been able to find it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have a look at the door stay or whatever its called with the door wide open and you should see why its not stopping. If its sliding in and out with no resistance the problem is inside the door and whatever its slides in. You may try just wiping the grease off it and see if you cant increase the hold that way.


----------



## AjRogue (Jun 22, 2015)

I actually did this last night, getting the grease off helped but it looks like this piece may need to be replaced


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it possible that it is somehow bent at the end that attaches to the cars door frame? Love to know what Nissan charges for those babies. Looks similar to what is on my 2006 X trail. You might want to find one off a wrecked rogue or some other Nissan model? Or maybe just try bending it back a wee bit?


----------



## AjRogue (Jun 22, 2015)

It does not appear to be bent, but there is a white plastic piece inside the middle section shown in the pic that the bar slides through and it acts like a spring loaded grip, this is the piece that is inside the door and I think it might be losing its spring, which is kind of surprising for a 2011 to already be worn out. But I have not heard much about this problem. I also have not found any rogues at the junkyards around here but that's not a bad thing! I guess I will see what Nissan charges for this part.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Figured there would be one or two crash victims, but I suspect its probably the same part in any and all nissans including those from the early 2000s. Maybe the dealer part will be cheap or they will give it to you free!. Somehow doubt it though.


----------

